# Sexy beach



## jgarridc (Aug 23, 2010)

Session in Valencia (Spain)


----------



## Markw (Aug 23, 2010)

Hmm..the shadows are quite harsh and distracting.  It seems to me that you may have missed focus a tad as well. 

PS.  Photos like this should have NSFW in the title.  Its not a nude photo, but I wouldnt want to be caught at work looking at this. 

Mark


----------



## edouble (Aug 23, 2010)

Shadows on the face take alot away from this capture.

I doubt this picture will be on this forum for long. Nipples poking thru fish net style tops might be attractive but not well suited for this forum.


----------



## SrBiscuit (Aug 23, 2010)

gotta echo the shadows.
kills the shot.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 23, 2010)

I don't think it's a very attractive pose...the low camera angle and the shortish focal length make her look "hippy". Usted tiene muchs fotos mejores en su Flickr..acabo de mirarlos...algunos fotos muy buenos, y mujeres my bonita en sus paginas de Flickr...este foto sencillamente, pues, no lo contiene much para mi.


----------



## DanFinePhotography (Aug 23, 2010)

interesting ....


----------



## RMThompson (Aug 23, 2010)

amateurish. Low angle, horrible shadows, uninspired pose.


----------



## Corvphotography (Aug 24, 2010)

you guys are harsh. lol and if it gets taken off for being to scandalous, then let the monitors handle it.  just give him some CC.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Aug 24, 2010)

Harsh shadows and under exposed face kind of kills the shot... The pose isn't to bad , imo. it *should* have a NSFW tag on it somewhere though, as minors on tpf and people viewing from work may open this.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Aug 24, 2010)

Thank you for sharing.  Sure it has heavy shadows around the eyes.. but I still want to see more .

You know.. people really need to pay attention when to give a harsh CC.  I mean the OP didnt even mention asking people what they think.  If you got nothing nice to say, dont post.  Simple!  If he asked for a CC then that is a different story.  If you want to give a cc (even if he didnt ask for it) at least be nice about it.


----------



## edouble (Aug 24, 2010)

Schwettylens said:


> Thank you for sharing.  Sure it has heavy shadows around the eyes.. but I still want to see more .
> 
> You know.. people really need to pay attention when to give a harsh CC.  I mean the OP didnt even mention asking people what they think.  If you got nothing nice to say, dont post.  Simple!  If he asked for a CC then that is a different story.  If you want to give a cc (even if he didnt ask for it) at least be nice about it.



A TPF moderator finally stepped in to control the obnoxious critiques. Thanks for reminding us all of proper TPF posting.


----------



## jgarridc (Aug 24, 2010)

thanks everybody, I am ever learning with all critics, bad or good.


----------



## kundalini (Aug 24, 2010)

Schwettylens said:


> You know.. people really need to pay attention when to give a harsh CC. I mean the OP didnt even mention asking people what they think. If you got nothing nice to say, dont post. Simple! If he asked for a CC then that is a different story. If you want to give a cc (even if he didnt ask for it) at least be nice about it.


 *People Photography* A gallery for sharing photos of the people in your life, from informal portraits & candids, to your home studio shots or street photography. *Post for discussion and feedback, including general critique*.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Aug 24, 2010)

I see that.  Does it say you have to be an ass to give cc?


----------



## RMThompson (Aug 24, 2010)

Critiques should be honest, regardless of nice or mean.


----------



## SrBiscuit (Aug 24, 2010)

who was being an ass?
and who is the moderator that stepped in?

if i was the ass i do apologize. there are other things on my list of crits. i just thought the shadow really killed it for me so i didnt go further.

she seems to be pulling her neck back, and its causing some unflattering wrinkles underneath.
also, when youre going to have a model bare skin that was previously covered, you have to remove the article or at lest take it off that spot well before the shots. this allows the skin to "pop back out" and you can avoid unsightly lines like the ones created by the waistband of the underwear. happens a lot with bra straps too.

thats my full constructive crit. sry if i was harsh before.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Aug 24, 2010)

I was referring to this post. 



RMThompson said:


> amateurish. Low angle, horrible shadows, uninspired pose.


----------



## kundalini (Aug 24, 2010)

Schwettylens said:


> I was referring to this post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He was being pointed with his remarks, not being an ass. The comments are valid.

Let's play a game of baseball, not keep score and have pizza and ice cream afterwards. That would be nice, wouldn't it? Nobody learns $h1t, but it'd be nice.


----------



## SrBiscuit (Aug 24, 2010)

fuck that....let's have pizza now!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Aug 24, 2010)

Kundalini.. if you really think comments like that do not sound like an ass, there is really something wrong with you.  No wonder people join this forum and do not come back after a few posts.


----------



## RMThompson (Sep 3, 2010)

Since you were referring to MY critique, perhaps I should respond.

First, I made that critique and I stand by it. One reason I don't spend a lot of time here is because a lot of people here expect to hear the "oh great picture" and nothing more. I was one of those people once upon a time.

Second, I, of all people, know about "break the rules" of photography. I have defended my own photographs here and was given hell for it, so I know what it means when someone receives negative critique.

Third, the harshest critique is often the most honest. A shot like this was taken for one reason only, the girl was being sexy.

However, the problem with that is, a chick pulling down on her knickers doesn't really make for a good photograph. There's lots here that is wrong, but a LOT of model photographers start out shooting this kind of stuff, because, well, when a girl is tugging on her undies, it's quite easy to forget about things like composition, lighting, technique... the male brain just see's teh sexiness and takes a picture.

Since I do model photography primarily, I understand this more than most possibly, and so I felt this needed a reply, however a short one. I almost just wrote that it was amateurish and left it at that, but figured it deserved some sort of explanation on why I thought this way. Someone had already mentioned the shadows, which were ridiculous, but I also feel that this pose, common in the new-photographer-taking-hot-picture area, was rather uninspired. 

In my experience girls rarely walk around smiling and pulling on the sides of their panties/bathingsuit bottoms, etc, and when they do it's hardly with two thumbs unless they are REALLY taking them off.

I believe in realism in a photograph, capturing an emotion that a pose might portray, and this kind of photograph doesn't give me any sense of that. I will give the photographer a few kudos for at least being lower, a lot of photographers would be at eye level for this kind of photograph.


----------

